# [resolu][emerge] plusieurs problemes avec emerge -Duav world

## typedef

Salut,

j'essaye de mettre a jour une machine et j'ai un soucis sur l'update world.

plus particulierement avec x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0.

D'ailleur si j'essaye de l'emerger seul, j'ai le meme probleme.

voila la trace de sortie :

```

>>> Installing (2 of 132) x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0

 * checking 9 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/bin/scanpci

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

 *    /usr/bin/scanpci

 * 

 * Package 'x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/temp/build.log'

```

voila le fichier de log genere :

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/temp/build.log       

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Skipping checksum index updating...

 * CPV:  x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86 zlib

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libpciaccess-0.11.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: libpciaccess-0.11.0

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0 ...

 * econf: updating libpciaccess-0.11.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libpciaccess-0.11.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --with-zlib --with-pciids-path=/usr/share/misc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for gzopen in -lz... yes

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking asm/mtrr.h usability... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h presence... yes

checking for asm/mtrr.h... yes

checking for struct pci_io.pi_sel.pc_domain... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating pciaccess.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

make 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

  CC     common_bridge.lo

  CC     common_iterator.lo

  CC     common_init.lo

common_init.c: In function 'pci_system_cleanup':

common_init.c:99: warning: 'pci_device_unmap_region' is deprecated (declared at ../include/pciaccess.h:89)

  CC     common_interface.lo

  CC     common_io.lo

  CC     common_capability.lo

  CC     common_device_name.lo

  CC     common_map.lo

  CC     common_vgaarb.lo

  CC     linux_sysfs.lo

  CC     linux_devmem.lo

  CCLD   libpciaccess.la

  CC     scanpci.o

  CCLD   scanpci

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0

>>> Install libpciaccess-0.11.0 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image/ category x11-libs

Making install in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

test -z "/usr/lib" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib"

 /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libpciaccess.la '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib'

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libpciaccess.so.0.10.8 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib && { ln -s -f libpciaccess.so.0.10.8 libpciaccess.so.0 || { rm -f libpciaccess.so.0 && ln -s libpciaccess.so.0.10.8 libpciaccess.so.0; }; })

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib && { ln -s -f libpciaccess.so.0.10.8 libpciaccess.so || { rm -f libpciaccess.so && ln -s libpciaccess.so.0.10.8 libpciaccess.so; }; })

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libpciaccess.lai /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/libpciaccess.la

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libpciaccess.a /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/libpciaccess.a

libtool: install: chmod 644 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/libpciaccess.a

libtool: install: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/libpciaccess.a

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

test -z "/usr/include" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/include"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ../include/pciaccess.h '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0/src'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/lib/pkgconfig" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 pciaccess.pc '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image//usr/lib/pkgconfig'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/work/libpciaccess-0.11.0'

>>> Completed installing libpciaccess-0.11.0 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/scanpci

   usr/lib/libpciaccess.so.0.10.8

   usr/lib/libpciaccess.a

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpciaccess.la

 * checking 9 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/bin/scanpci

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

 *    /usr/bin/scanpci

 * 

 * Package 'x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

```

voila le emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 17 Feb 2010 20:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7, 2.6.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri emacs fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

quelqu'un a t'il une idee d'ou peu venir le problem ?Last edited by typedef on Sun Feb 21, 2010 6:11 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Salut et bienvenue !  :Smile: 

Désinstalle puis réinstalle manuellement xorg-server (emerge -C xorg-server && emerge -av xorg-server)

Le problème est probablement dû au fait que ta version de xorg-server est trop ancienne : elle installait des fichiers fournis maintenant par libpciaccess.

Comme ce dernier est une dépendance des versions récentes de xorg-server, il est emergé avant de mettre xorg-server à jour, d'où les collisions.

[EDIT] Au fait : bravo pour ton premier post : très complet !  :Smile: 

----------

## typedef

Merci pour ta reponse, 

oki je vais tester ca ce soir, j'ai mis x11 a jour, ca c'est bien passe, mais je n'ai effectivement rien fait pour xorg-server.

Je ne suis pas tout a fait nouveau, en fait j'avais deja un compte (pas tres actif ok  :Smile: ) , mais il etait associe a un viel email pourri, et probablement un mdp que j'ai oublie  :Smile: . J'ai prefere repartir from scratch. Il faudrait que je pense a le supprimer en fait.

encore merci pour les infos,

----------

## typedef

C'etait effectivement bien ca, merci.

Par contre j'ai le meme probleme avec xfce4 dans la suite du update world, et a priori j'ai une tres vieille version, les packages xfce n'etait pas decoupe pareil sur portage et je galere un peu avec  :Smile: 

Mais bon je devrais m'en sortir.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as la variable COLLISION_IGNORE ds ton make.conf que tu peux paramétrer:

```

COLLISION_IGNORE="/usr"

ou

COLLISION_IGNORE="/usr" emerge -av le_ou_les_paquets

```

----------

## ghoti

J'avais hésité à parler de COLLISION_IGNORE car je crains fort qu'elle fasse du dégât.

Avec cette variable positionnée pour l'exemple /usr/bin/scanpci évoqué par typedef, on aurait l'enchaînement suivant :

emerge xorg-server 

==> installation libpciaccess (d'où écrasement de l'ancien /usr/bin/scanpci)

==> installation nouveau xorg-server

==> unmerge ancien xorg-server (donc suppression du nouveau /usr/bin/scanpci installé plus haut)

C'est précisément ce genre de situation que tente d'éviter le contrôle de collisions ...

----------

## typedef

Oui j'avais croisé ce COLLISION_IGNORE dans la doc, mais j'avoue qu'étant pas certain des conséquences je n'avais pas testé.

Finalement après l'update de plus de 300 packages, pas mal d'autres conflits, j'ai appliqué la méthode unmerge puis re-emerge et maintenant tout est a jour.

bon par contre j'ai un :

```

 * IMPORTANT: 91 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Donc si vous avez un conseil, je ne sais jamais trop comment m'occuper de ces fichiers de conf qui ont besoin d'un update après l'update portage.

Il doit bien y avoir moyen de ne pas tous se les taper a la main ?

Je vais chercher dans le handbook, mais au cas ou n'hésitez pas a m'éclairer  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

Non   :Exclamation:  Et surtout pas les options -3 ou -5 directement à moins que tu ne sois certains de ce que tu fais - i.e. faut pas venir râler ensuite après avoir avoir écraser ses fichiers de conf genre que apache ne se lance plus etc.

Ok c'est fastidieux de traiter 90 fichiers 1 à 1 avant de rebooter mais c'est pas infaisable malgré tout. A minima traite en manuel tous ceux que tu connais et que tu sais avoir dû modifier - en général çà ne concerne le plus souvent que ce qui est dans /etc - et ensuite seulement quand tu est sûr de n'avoir rien rater de critique, tu pourras les traiter en masse.   :Wink: 

ps:/ Avant le reboot : lire aussi les 4 news, les elogs et faire un revdep-rebuild et tester les glsa n'est pas inutile ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

"dispatch-conf " est moins violent que etc-update, car il va faire énormément de fusions intelligentes, puis après passer en mode interactif.

----------

## ghoti

+1

dispatch-conf est en effet plus souple, plus clair et moins violent !

N'empêche, ta config semble antédiluvienne et il va falloir gérer, c'est certain !  :Wink: 

D'un autre côté, sur tes 90 fichiers de config, il y a sûrement pas mal de modifs triviales !  :Smile:  (parfois, ce n'est qu'un stupide commentaire !  :Laughing: )

Une suggestion : si pour un fichier, tu ne sais pas sur le coup, tu tapes "(n)ext" pour passer au suivant et par après, tu examines l'ancienne et la nouvelle version avec des outils basés sur diff ou diff3 (genre kdiff3 si tu n'es pas allergique à kde  :Wink:  )

----------

## d2_racing

@typedef, ça fait combien de temps que tu n'as pas mise à jour ta Gentoo, elle date de longtemps, je sens que tu vas avoir besoin de plaisir pour la mettre à jour.

----------

## typedef

Combien te temps ? longtemps !  :Smile: 

Je crois que c'était une 2008.0 a la base, et ça doit faire bien au moins un an que je ne l'avais pas update world...

Finalement, c'est trivial dans la plus part des cas, vu que ça concerne des fichiers de conf que je n'avais pas touché à la base, donc je me contente de vérifier le contenu et prendre la nouvelle version.

Puis bon il y a effectivement 25 fichiers pour fail2ban, 10 pour xfce etc donc je devrais avoir fini prochainement.

pour les diff, pour l'instant je suis en ssh, donc je m'en sort avec emacs, j'irai physiquement sur la machine au moment du reboot fatidique  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

@!OP: Beuu etc-update fait aussi automatiquement les fusions triviales mais personnellement je n'ai jamais pu me faire à dispatch-conf.

J'en reste à etc-update et ses merges avec 'l' et 'r'... l'âge sans doute   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @!OP: Beuu etc-update fait aussi automatiquement les fusions triviales mais personnellement je n'ai jamais pu me faire à dispatch-conf.
> 
> J'en reste à etc-update et ses merges avec 'l' et 'r'... l'âge sans doute  

 

 :Laughing:  Nous devons donc avoir le même age  :Laughing: 

mais parfois quand mes vieux yeux biglent, j'utilise meld pour comparer .

A+

----------

## typedef

Ca y est tous les packages sont bien update, j'ai tous les fichiers de conf a jour etc.

Le revdep-rebuild ne me signale plus qu'un petit soucis avec ruby-gems, mais je pense pouvoir résoudre ça plus tard.

J'ai aussi mis a jour le kernel en 2.6.31-gentoo-r6. Apres avoir rebuild le kernel, j'ai même fait un modules-rebuild rebuild, qui a priori m'a mis a jour un seul module (driver nvidia) sans soucis.

Par contre, au reboot sur le nouveau kernel, j'ai un panic, qui me dit :

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(2,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #3

Call Trace: 

...

```

mon grub.conf a l'air normal :

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.26-r3 (old)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda3

```

Mon kernel profile pointe bien au bon endroit avec eselect

Ca a l'air d'être un problème lié au fs, ou au disque ?, mais avec la conf actuelle de grub, l'ancien kernel marche toujours.

J'ai pourtant bien re-active en built-in dans le menuconfig du nouveau kernel le support de mon fs (reiser-fs). et après un long moment de fouille dans les options du kernel, j'avoue ne plus trop avoir d'idée.

(J'ai change le titre du thread, car le problème évolue un peu, et je ne voulais pas relancer un autre thread exprès pour)

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, est tu certains que c'est pas sda3 ton truc  :Razz: 

----------

## typedef

Eh bien, ce n'est pas du sata en tout cas. Ca marche comme ca avec l'ancien kernel, je vais tester avec sda.

----------

## d2_racing

D'accord, on attend de tes nouvelles, car si tu utilises le PATA/SATA section, tout devient du sata au niveau de la création des devices, soit des sdx pour les disques durs et des srx pour des lecteurs/graveurs.

----------

## typedef

J'ai tout passe en sda, dans grub et dans la fstab. Ca me sort la même erreur au boot, mais avec : Cannot open root device "sda3"

Je vais tester en activant dans le menuconfig plein de built-in concernant pata, mais je vois pas trop ce qui bloque.

A part grub et la fstab il n'y a pas d'autres endroits qui pourrait poser problème la, non ?

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu booter avec SystemRescueCD et poster ceci :

```

# lspci -kvm

# lspci -n

```

Ensuite chroot ta Gentoo et post ceci :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i pata

# cat .config | grep -i sata

```

----------

## ghoti

Attention, pour le pata/sata, il existe 2 types de drivers différents et ils se tirent mutuellement dans les pattes !

Dans "Device Drivers", tu dois choisir une seule des deux rubriques et désactiver l'autre complètement :

- ou bien "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE)"

- ou bien "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA)"

La première est considérée comme obsolète et c'est la seconde qui est maintenant conseillée !  :Wink: 

----------

## typedef

C'est bon ! ca boot enfin  :Smile: 

J'ai active certain vieux built-in concernant PATA, et la plus de problème, j'ai bien la fstab et grub avec des sda...

Bon le réseau ne marche plus, sans doute un truc a re-activer aussi dans le kernel, mais je commence a voir le bout de cette mise a jour ^^.

merci pour l'aide, je reviens clore le topic des que j'ai le réseau qui marche  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/linux 
> 
> ...

 

Pourquoi faire un "cd" et un "cat" ?

Il est plus rapide de taper 

```
grep -i "[s;p]ata" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## typedef

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Attention, pour le pata/sata, il existe 2 types de drivers différents et ils se tirent mutuellement dans les pattes ! 
> 
> Dans "Device Drivers", tu dois choisir une seule des deux rubriques et désactiver l'autre complètement : 
> ...

 

oui, j'ai hésité a activer ATA/ATAPI/... qui est bien désactivé par default, mais je suis resté sur Serial ATA (prod) ...

A l'intérieur ce cette dernière j'ai activé certains modules concernant le support PATA qui etaient desactive, le hardware de la machine en question n'est pas tout récent effectivement. A priori ca règle le problème.

Et ca doit être le même genre de problème pour le réseau.

d'ailleurs, d'une version a l'autre d'un noyaux, il n'y a pas moyen via un petit utilitaire ou autre de récupérer les modules sélectionné de l'ancien menuconfig vers le nouveau ?

----------

## typedef

Bon ca y est, tout est a jour, et redevenu fonctionnel.

Je crois que je vais me mettre aux update world périodiques partout, ça sera plus simple  :Smile: 

merci pour votre aide.

----------

## ghoti

 *typedef wrote:*   

> d'ailleurs, d'une version a l'autre d'un noyaux, il n'y a pas moyen via un petit utilitaire ou autre de récupérer les modules sélectionné de l'ancien menuconfig vers le nouveau ?

 

Si !  :Very Happy: 

Il suffit de copier ton .config vers la nouvelle arborescence des sources et de taper la commande make oldconfig.

Le script récupère autant que possible ton ancienne configuration en y injectant les nouvelles options de manière interactive.

Il faut toutefois être attentif car le système n'est pas toujours infaillible.

----------

## typedef

Je ne savais pas, ça peut être utile  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, je me sers de ça depuis le noyau 2.6.10 et ça fonctionne très très bien.

----------

